# Under Gravel Jet plan



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm working on a plan for the UG jets in our 90g.
I'm thinking about making two closed loop systems, run by 2 Marineland Maxi Jet 1200 powerheads, or 2 Aquaclear 70 powerheads.

I'm hoping for some feedback on the plan. The large blue circles are the powerheads. The green is the jet locations.

How does it look?
Thanks!


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks good to me; seems like you've got enough jets and power for a 90g. You covered the space well and I like the location of the pumps. Isn't it fun, setting up your own UG jet system? <`))><


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks!! 

I need to do a redesign, because husband was not too excited to have two big powerheads in the tank. We are building a sump specifically to keep a lot of the fiddly stuff out of the tank.

Sooooo I offered him a redesign that uses a more expensive Mag Drive submersible pump, so now it's on a single closed loop system...


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

That looks good. It can be difficult hiding the power heads, especially large ones. Just paint eyes on it and tell everyone it's a rare kind of fish.


----------

